

Comparison of two Ruby approaches to Facebook API - DocSavage
http://www.chadfowler.com/2007/9/5/writing-apis-to-wrap-apis

======
brett
_When I see non-idiomatic Ruby code, it tells me one of two things. The first
assumption I make is that whoever wrote the code is not a Ruby programmer.
That's usually the case._

I've been using rfacebook lately and this is definitely the case. I'm
constantly going back to the rfacebook source to figure out how to use it and
every time I come across code that strikes me as highly unrubyish (what's with
all the gratuitous "return"s?).

I did not know facebooker existed. I will be looking into it very soon.

------
michaelneale
Wow that is a lot written about very little. Some abstraction == good, brittle
== bad.

